# Close Up Filter



## thanos_tj's (Apr 15, 2017)

So I want to buy a close up filter for the Nikon d3300 but I don't know how many mm is my lens so that I can choose the right filter.So how can I see how many mm is the lens ?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2017)

Look inside the lens cap. It will be there.  Otherwise, check the manufacturer's website.


----------



## thanos_tj's (Apr 15, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Look inside the lens cap. It will be there.  Otherwise, check the manufacturer's website.



Actually I want to make a present for a friend that needs a close up filter.So the camera is not mine and I don't have the cap to look for the mm

Sent from my CUBOT_NOTE_S using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2017)

thanos_tj's said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Look inside the lens cap. It will be there.  Otherwise, check the manufacturer's website.
> ...



Then you'll need to find out exactly what lens your friend has so you can look it up online.

That, or next time you get together (and the camera is present), put on a show and pretend you're interested in it.  Serendipitously pull the lens cap off and glance at the back side of it.


----------



## thanos_tj's (Apr 15, 2017)

480sparky said:


> thanos_tj's said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Nice idea !! Thank you 

Sent from my CUBOT_NOTE_S using Tapatalk


----------

